# Mk3 Power Window Wiring Connecting (pics included) Help



## tdotjack (Jul 6, 2010)

Have these parts in my garage for some time now..... I'm an electrical fool when it comes to stuff like this...


































































Questions,
1. Where Do I hook up the other red power wire in the first pick... it is suppose to go to main power source
2. How do I take out the pins from the white plastic connecting agent

Thanks
I only have 2 front regulators, and only the drivers side switch for the windows dont need rear.... trying to make this as easy as possible

Thanks in advance perhaps someone has done this before or could suggest how to tackle this mini project 

TdotJack


----------

